
“Just married” comment in code that I just took over on a freelance work - robertsky_
http://imgur.com/gallery/4jiteAb/
======
erkose
How does this shit make it past code review?

~~~
detaro
What makes you think there was a code review?

~~~
robertsky_
^ amen.

